# Stand Question



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

I want to fit a 36"L 12"W 15"H tank underneath a tank with a 37.5" x 16.5" footprint. What is the best way to build this stand since I won't be able to use center braces for the 36" tank underneath. Thankss


----------

